# most showy?



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

im hosting a most showy show,ifd your horse has high action,very showy type looks pleasepost it here!the only rules are that it has to be natural,paded or shoed horses are o.k. but just dont be torturing the poor things to get high action.
i will judge on confo,overall showiness,and looks,i will not judge on colors!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

He is not in action, but he is showy and i think has good confo


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm sure there are horses that are more showy than Lacey but I think she's lovely. =P

I hope it's ok that I'm posting 2 pictures...

Lifting her legs super high. She's completely barefoot too! 










Showing off her extension:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Onyx is quite the show off!! I'm not sure what the picture limit is but here's a few.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here are some pix of my high action horses. None of mine are shod with pads or altered in any way for big gaits.

Dobe (sorry the pix are bad, I was loping beside a wagon at the time. ;p)



























Denny: Not nearly as high action as my other 2 but not bad.









Koda: Completely barefoot and just showing off the typical mustang trot.



























And last but not least is John. These are some pretty old pix of his first ride.


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

His name is Continental Zip : )


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My old GP horse Northern Lights and me in piaffe.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Six Gems Cruise N Angel 34" Tall

























http://www.horseforum.com/members/5683/album/show-pics-270/angel2-2575.jpg


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

This is IOALOT (Oatie) my Appy mare.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Neat idea : ]

I'm not sure how many we're supposed to post, but here are a few:

Mystique:









Fendi:

































Trink:









I forgot his name:











They're all barefoot except the bay stallion.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Sally, 9 years.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Simon:

























Casper:









Sunny:









Gunsmoke:

Gunsmoke on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Cody:

Cody Jumping on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Other:

Gorgeous gait  on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

sunny06, i love your coloureds so much. i have a thing for coloureds. they are all i ever talk about


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Oh, paints? Yes they are the best  Thanks!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yeap, i agreee. i think they are stunning. i helped with my mate she has like loads of mares ans stallions and they are mostly coloured, blacks, appoloasas ect and everytime she has a new foal and that i bring it up and help her. her stallions and mares are geougous. the picture of sally i have posted if one of her breeding mares. i think she stunning.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

jadeewood said:


> Sally, 9 years.


Was this photo taken in Berrien Springs?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

im not sure.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

...Never mind


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ohh sorry, my mate said it was hers. i will have a talk to her about that.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, that mare is now owned by a woman named Leah.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

ohh, she said she sore it ant took a photo of it, im sorry mate.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

when is the end date?(i dont know if i missed it or not)


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

jadeewood said:


> ohh, she said she sore it ant took a photo of it, im sorry mate.


Would it be possible for you to please translate to English? Not trying to be rude but I have absolutely no idea what you're trying to say.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL Spyder - what the hell is up with the red dot??


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

These are all of Junior.

NUUU! Not that water! Oh wait nevermind I like water.









AMAZING TROT! That was in out last show.









Extended canter, borderline hand gallop.









First time I got him to extend and bend.









Thinking he is a stud.









Ignore my horridness!









Oh and on a side note he is barefoot in all of these pictures!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

dont mind my horrific position but look my little girl extend them legs!! 

Big Paw Graphics - Beg English Eq S & Tell - _DSC3411


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

sorry two more


----------



## sorelhorse (Feb 16, 2009)

when are you going to judsge it???


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

anyone gunna finish this ??????


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> Ohh, she said she saw it and took a photo of it. I'm sorry mate.


For the poster who couldn't read it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

sorelhorse said:


>


 OMG i luv him!!!/her!!!


----------



## UrbanCowgirl9 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is DeeDee, a 4-year old registered Appaloosa mare....





And Molly, a 3-year old 3/4 Morgan 1/4 Percheron filly/mare....


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

^ Two of my American Saddlebreds.


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Jazz:



















Wally:


----------

